# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Die besten PC-Lautsprecher im Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Die besten PC-Lautsprecher im Test*

						Mit dem dünnen Sound Ihrer Computerlautsprecher machen spektakuläre Games keinen Spaß und auch das Musikhören bietet kein Vergnügen? Dann wird es Zeit für ein Sound-Tuning! In unserem Ratgeber erfahren Sie, welche die besten PC-Lautsprechern sind und wir verraten, was Sie beim Kauf beachten müssen. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Die besten PC-Lautsprecher im Test*


----------

